

Cathode: A Vintage Terminal for Mac - _pius
http://www.secretgeometry.com/apps/cathode/

======
arh68
I'm not really sold on the whole idea, but this part is pretty creative

> _Demo Limitations_

> _Cathode is free to use, but the picture will slowly degrade unless you
> purchase. Effects like static and flicker will increase over time until you
> relaunch the app._

------
jgeorge
I bought this when it first came out. It's a fun trip down nostalgia lane.

